# Is it posibble to roll back BIOS update??



## wishing (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, recently i have updated my BIOS from 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

After my BIOS update, there are so much problems occurs on my pc immediately. If anyone know how to recover back BIOS to earlier version, please tell me..

Thanks *


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you have a PC with dual BIOS where the backup is older you can often use that to boot. It's also important that you clear the CMOS setting after a BIOS upgrade.


----------



## wishing (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think my pc have dual BIOS. How to clear the CMOS setting anyway??
Means there is no way for me to downgrade my BIOS version already?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Look inside the PC for a small silver battery that's about the size of a US nickle coin. Pop that out for 30 seconds and then put it back. Boot the PC and it should say that the CMOS settings are at default.

You ca revert to an older BIOS by flashing it with an older one.


----------



## wishing (Nov 24, 2007)

Found the small silver battery already. Thanks..
But donno how to pop out.. Any guide for that?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See if this helps . . http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/81

Also, be sure to disconnect the power plug when doing this


----------



## wishing (Nov 24, 2007)

I finally found out the website that contain all my BIOS version.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...OSFullName=OS Independent&lang=eng&sType=prev
Now, the problem is i don't know which one is my BIOS original version.
Could anyone help me on this?


----------

